# GCKFA Tournament Results



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Great Tourney! Lots of fish caught despite the crappy weather. Me and Tim had a great morning of fishing and the trout and reds were on fire! I lost a 25" trout at the boat. I did win the Biggest Red!Hot Spot'sChicken Bone took home Biggest Trout. The winning slam was 10.15lbs. The top 3 Trout all broke the previous tourney record! Here are a few pics...feel free to add some. Good job GCKFA and all the sponsors!


----------



## AgentWD40 (Mar 10, 2009)

Congrats to all who won. I had a great time. I thought I had a chance to win something with my red (that's it in the bottom-right of thebottom picture...it was my best red from a yak...ok, so it was my second red from a yak ever). It went 4.85lb with 17 spots. I was convinced it would win me something. 


Who's ready to do it again?</p>


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a great time! It was my first tournament it was really cool to see all the fish being brought in for weighing. I even got lucky enough to get the mystery weight.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

wow, I feel like I got run over with a truck,worst weather I have ever kayak fished in! Ernie almost had a slam but couldn't get the trout, I lost a nice red right off the bat, and in the process of getting him out from under a dock lost a whole tray of tackle,caught a trout later. Had a good time regardless. Great to see everyone and a BIG THANKS to all who donated prizes!

Here's a pic of Doc holding the big bucket of lures at Hooters







</p>


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Had to go this morning and see what could happen when it wasnt tournament day. Not as on fire as yesterday but I got 2 reds and 2 trout over 20" in 2 hours. Here is the 24.5" trout caught on a spoon from this morning.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats sticking it out in such foul weather guys. I wanted to fish it but I just got in from working on the road sat evening. Having to work in ATL is really taking a toll now that it's warming up and knowing all the fishing I'm gonna miss. Keep the posts coming, gives me some vicarious enjoyment.


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

I had fun fishing even though the weather sucked and I didn't win anything. I have to give it to you guys who are so successful out of the kayaks. It's definitely more challenging than being on a boat, I lost two really nice flounder right beside the yak while trying to get them in the net. I'll be ready next year!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice trout. Theres proof that before and after the front is better than during. I spent thesecond half of the day looking for a single trout during the muck and wind with no luck.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

So no one had the fuzzies large enuff to brave the surf to get out to the king territory fishing in the 6X6 seas?

As the arm chair yakker, I woulda went but knowing in reality it wouldn't be that smart to try it...

Brent


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

I was on the water at 6:07 and hooked up at 6:08. Unfortunately I couldn't land a redfish under 40inches all morning. They were everywhere. I tried staying shallower, but there were some with dry backs in a foot of water. Not to mention a solid wad of 10lb jacks tailing like bonefish right along the shoreline. I unloaded and loaded the yak 5 times yesterday looking for a slot red with no success. Finally I met up with Yaksquatch and fished one last place. I lost 4 nice trout in a row and about lost it. Then managed a 15.5 incher on the last dock while Alex was landing his winning spanish. 

It was a fun day. Not the worst weather I've fished in out of a kayak, but definitely the worst I've made the choice to fish in.

Congrats to all who won. I got me some door prizes, so not all was lost.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

> *hogdogs (25/04/2010)*So no one had the fuzzies large enuff to brave the surf to get out to the king territory fishing in the 6X6 seas?
> 
> As the arm chair yakker, I woulda went but knowing in reality it wouldn't be that smart to try it...
> 
> Brent


Fortunately (or unfortunately for some...) they canceled the offshore division on account of Posidon's wrath in the Gulf.

Nice job to everyone who fished in those narsty conditions, even those who did not bring anything to the weigh in. We braved the mess and are all better for it.

Ernie/Linda, I already have a reel with 50#line on that spiral wrapped rod and it's ready for the big stuff. I went to Hot Spots as soon as I left and used the $100 gift card to wheel and deal them into a major discount on the difference for a Shimano Torium 20.

Alex


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> <span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl01_lblFullMessage">Fortunately
> (or unfortunately for some...) they canceled the offshore division on
> account of Posidon's wrath in the Gulf.


Well that was a good move!!! I know if I had been in it, it would have taken a closure to keep my stupid self from givin' it a red blooded ******* go of it!:blush:

From the pics and reports, it was a good turn out with good fishin'! Maybe by next time, I will be equipped to try it.

Brent


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

<span lang=EN>



I was completely set for offshore ready to go but the weather had the offshore canceled and so I had to get everything ready for inshore. I did get a slam but the sizes wasn't where they was supposed to be with to big of a redfish haft of a inch to small of a trout but my flounder was legal. But it was a fun tournament despite the weather and next year hopefully we offshore guys will get to fish the offshore division.</p>


----------



## beprowlin (Aug 10, 2009)

<span id="ctl00_ctlContentPlaceHolder_ctl00_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater_ctl14_lblFullMessage">I
can totally agree with you Brandon! I had my plan all set to fish 
offshore and my plans crumbled to the cancellation of the division. So, I
went inshore I caught one flounder that was 11" and one speck. I had a 
great time and look forward to next year. Here is a pic of my speck

















<span style="top: 92px; left: 8px; margin-left: -51px; margin-top: -57px; opacity: 0.25;" class="smarterwiki-popup-bubble smarterwiki-popup-bubble-active"><span class="smarterwiki-popup-bubble-body"><span class="smarterwiki-popup-bubble-links-container"><span class="smarterwiki-popup-bubble-links smarterwiki-clearfix"><span class="smarterwiki-popup-bubble-links-row smarterwiki-clearfix"><span class="smarterwiki-popup-bubble-links-row smarterwiki-clearfix"><span class="smarterwiki-popup-bubble-tip">


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Congrats to the winners, thats to cool.


----------



## BloodyWaters (Nov 22, 2008)

That was one hell of a Tourney! Congrat's to everyone that brought in fish and to the winners. Congrat's to my Team mates , Yaksquatch and Double D. Thanks to my Redfish that was 2 ounce's under the 3rd place Red,,, eat more bait next time! 
Was great to finally meet Chris and Tim and everyone else. Till next Time.















</p>


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great tournament!!! The weather did keep me out of some spots. It was great meeting you Tex and Ernie. I was lucky enough to win the rod you made Ernie and Tex if you ever need someone to go offshore, I am a quick learner. The trouts were big this year. I thought I had a chance with mine, but that 5.9 pounder was a STUD. I knew that the floundr would be my weakness. I was going to fish Joes bayou, but when I got there, I just watched the lightning show. I posted on the GCKFA site also, but these guys can really run a tourney. Even with the last minute cancel of the offshore and the weather the way it was, everything flowed very well. The prizes were tremendous and Hooters was really generous. Thanks again Ernie, GCKFA, HOOTERS, Hot Spots Bait and Tackle, and all the other people that put the day together. Next year, I am going to find the wiley flounder....

Chris


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Chasintail,

Congrats on winning that other spiral wrap. And I gotta say, props to Ernie for winning his own rod in a drawing, then turning around and giving it away for another random raffle for you to win. That's a class act right there.

That alone tells me who I'm going to when I want a custom rod built.

Alex


----------



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (25/04/2010)*I had fun fishing even though the weather sucked and I didn't win anything. I have to give it to you guys who are so successful out of the kayaks. It's definitely more challenging than being on a boat, I lost two really nice flounder right beside the yak while trying to get them in the net. I'll be ready next year!


Thanks, Chris for your all of the merchandise and gift ceritificate donations for our tournament! :bowdown I'm glad that you got to try outa Hobie for the 1st time for this. I'm not sure that your really needed one of your own gift ceritificates or any more fishing tackle, but maybe next year you can win one ofour plaques that we introduced this year! 








As much as I hated to hear those words, I thinkit was the right decision to cancel the King Mack division, since there are idiots like me that would at least try. But, it did look like a washing machine and the pic does not due it justice. 








I had to face an even greater fear yesterday than the waves...I had to try to compete in an inshore division, but sometimes it is good tofaceyour fears. </p>


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

No, that pictues does no justice at all. I had the radio on, doing 40 down Pickens road, with the wind howling and could still hear the surf crashing. Nowhere would have been safe. The gulf was just as rough as the breaking surf.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

As a former fuel burnin' offshore troller, I know that the radio is rarely spot on and usually the report is for more sedate than reality.

I listened to forecast and live buoy reports friday and saturday...

6ft with period of 9-12 seconds is ruff enuff on a 23-30 foot CC but 6ft with a period of 6 seconds is what we called "REAL STEEP"... then to top it off with the inaccuracy of the reports, they were more likely 8X5:boo

Brent


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey Alex,

You hit the nail on the head... Ernie is sure a Stand up guy. I spent some time talking to him about his design and the rod blank he used. He has got some talent. The thoughts and designsthat went into those rods are incredible. I can't wait to use it this summer. I have been itching to get offshore. I need a bit of practice launching, but I will get there. I hope to see you out on the water sometime.

Chris


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

What happened? Where is my pic with the hooters girls? I caught the 1st place flounder but mine is the only pic not on here. Did I have a booger hanging out or something?


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim - is this you? Don't worry, I took pictures of every awardee and will post them soon. Cut us some slack, we have a lot of loose ends to tie up.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Ferd, I just wanted to show some guys at work. Sorry if I seemed to be rushing you, it wasn't my intent.
Great tourny this year (as always). The weather worked out about as well as we could've hoped for, considering the forecast.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Tim, no worries. Glad you enjoyed it! You get extra credit for wearing a previous year's GCKFA tourney shirt - but you should be smiling more with 4 hot girls in the picture with you...We are already working on next year, setting a date, revisiting our sponsors and seeing what we can do better.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I have one suggestion. This would only work if we could work it out with the rangers (entry fees). The new amphitheater at Big Lagoon S.P. would be (in my opinion) much better for a weigh-in station. More parking and seating, a stage, plus it would be better during bad weather. The Governor's pavilion would be great also.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Not a bad idea - we will look into that... thanks.


----------

